

Ask HN: Why do people post only their slidedecks? - ehutch79

Is it just me, or are most slide decks completely useless without the speaker talking over them. Especially the ones with random lol cats.<p>Most of the time these slides are not provided with any context, or are random code bits in languages that the reader might not be familiar with.<p>The rare times when a slide deck is complete and useful, I'm left wondering why it's not just a blog post.<p>The tools for recording a complete presentation are there, and if you have a macbook, you need nothing else.<p>Is this a lack of knowledge of how to do this? Should someone write up a howto?
======
david_shaw
Well, it's a good reason to attend the talk.

I think the primary audience is usually people that attended the talk so that
they could look over the slides later (at least, that's what I've done with my
conference slides).

I agree with you, though -- I wish more conferences would allow speakers to
simply upload video to YouTube. A lot of of the time the conferences have DVD
sales a few months down the line and want you to buy the video of the talks
instead of watching them online for free.

------
wmf
I think it's mostly laziness, but people probably don't know how to make good
recordings.

